# Schwechat od. Untere Fischa



## weazel74 (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Zuerst möchte ich mal das Ab mit all seinen Insassen recht herzlich grüssen#h .

Bin im südl. Niederösterreich zu Hause und möchte im nächsten jahr eine Jahreskarte an der Unteren Fischa od. dem Schwechatbach nehmen;+ .Bin hauptsächlich auf Raubfisch aus(Zander,Hecht,Barsch und gelegentlich Wels) und hoffe das jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit den beiden Gewässern hat.
Also haut rein und Danke schon mal im vorraus.

Gruß weazel


----------



## sammycr65 (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

Sorry - Erfahrungen in der Ecke habe ich leider nicht!

Aber im AB begrüßen wollte ich Dich!

Und da wir jede Menge Deiner Landsleute hier haben dürfte ein Tip 

nicht lange auf sich warten lassen!

der Sammy

P.S.: Wir haben überigens eine Rubrik "Fotos zum Kennenlernen" ....


----------



## posengucker (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

Hi waezel74,

willkommen an Board. 

Ich glaube der Rob kann Dir hier weiterhelfen. Ich glaube der fischt in diesem Revier. Bei er massigen Anzahl von Rob's Revieren kenn ich mich nie aus 

lg
pogu


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

Hallo Weazel und willkommen hier im Board#h ! mfg.


----------



## fischerwahn (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

...ich würde die untere fischa empfehlen

http://fischerwahn.bilderwahn.net/fw_unt_index.php


----------



## weazel74 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

DANKE!!!

an alle fürs nette begrüssen|wavey: .

@ fischerwahn:hast du selber dort schon gefischt?

Ich war vor einen Monat mit einem Arbeitskollegen dort zur Revierbesichtigung....is wirklich ein schönes Revier nur wunderte mich das sie am Uferrand in der Au einen haufen altes Gebäck(Semmeln,Sesamweckerl,usw...) hingekippt haben.Dachte mir da muß es nur so wimmeln von Kleinfischen.....aber es war kein Fisch zu sehen|kopfkrat .Etwas später und ein paar Meter Flussabwärts auf der anderen Seite hat sich dann aber doch ein ca.2-3 Kg schwerer Schuppenkarpfen mal kurz ,,zu wort gemeldet''  .

Na vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand der schon Erfahrungen mit den beiden Gewässern hat.

MFG weazel


----------



## rob (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

@weazel74 :
willkommen im board auch von mir!!
kenn das revier nicht persönlich aber jemanden der dort fischt.ich selbst bin weiter oberhalb.revier schwechat,triesting,mödling,achau...das ist das selbe mischrevier wie unten.hauptsächlich barben,aiteln und in den staubereichen karpfen und vereinzelt hechte und forellen.ich fisch dort eigentlich fast nur auf köderfische mit der fliegenrute plus trockenkäfer.funzt gut und macht richtig spass.auf die braben geh ich auch ganz gerne.sind sehr grosse in diesem wasser.
die mündung von der unteren fischa ist sicher ein landschaftlich schönes revier aber so gut sind die fänge dort nicht...gell fischerwahn
mir hat auch der donaubereich nicht zugesagt da dort die hauptströmung auf der fischaseite voll reinzieht und da auch die schiffe fahren.das ist etwas ungünstig zum angeln.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## fischerwahn (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

hmm. wos´n der baitrunner - hat er nicht mal in der Schwechat gefischt ?

naja die auswirkung des schiffverkehrs stört nicht - aber das erstemal als mir kärnter gebirgsseefischer eine bugwelle von einem schleppschiff die fischa flussaufwärts... ich hab mal 10 minuten analysiert warum, wieso no und überhaupt wos´n do los.... das selbe wird weazle aber auch in der schwechat passieren

die untere fischa ist wunderschön und nur zu empfehlen, im ersten jahr zahlt man(n) bei einem neuen Revier einfach Lehrgeld  das kann jeder fischer bestätigen (odää ?)

greets/FW


----------



## weazel74 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

Hi@ all!!

Die Frage hat sich eh schon erübrigt,für den Schwechatbach werden derzeit keine neue Lizenzen mehr ausgegeben.Es können nur die Lizenznehmer von 2004 
bis 15.2.2005(letzter tag) verlängern.

Aber ehrlich gesagt hat mir bei der Revierbesichtigung die  Untere Fischa eh mehr gefallen.Na werd die wohl nehmen ....... vielleicht kommt auch noch ein Donaurevier dazu.
Ach übrigens,kennt vielleicht von euch jemand ein Donaurevier westlich von Wien wo das Nachtfischen erlaubt ist??

Wenn net dann halte ich meine ,,Nachtfischersessions'' weiterhin am Neusiedlersee ab:q .

Mfg weazel


----------



## karpfenwuerger (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

Herzlich Willkommen am Board


----------



## posengucker (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

Hi,

westlich von Wien gibt es das Donaurevier Spillern (Greifenstein) ÖSFV .

lg
pogu


----------



## rob (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

hey julian!
werd mal schaun ob ich es zu eurem videoabend einrichten kann:m
bin gespannt was du so von der unteren fischa und donau zu berichten hast.war ja auch schon öfter spazierender weise dort unterwegs.schön ist es ja...
in aw läuft es auch gerade mehr als zäh.hoff das die rutten bald gehen.das musst du unbedingt versuchen bei dir an der doanu!!bin gespannt wie bei euch die bestände sind.vorallem im wienbereich.
lg rob


----------



## huchenschreck (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

Hallo!
@Nachtsessions am Neusiedlersee. Fängt man Zander dort? Zahlt sichs aus?
lg


----------



## weazel74 (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

Hi
@Pogu:Uups!Hab mich da wirklich verdippt;+ ....meinte die östliche Seite von Wien,sorry....aber trotzdem Danke fürn Tip.

@Huchenschreck:Klar fängst du Zander dort,nur Riesenfische sinds grad nicht....zwischen 30-45cm #t liegt der Durchschnitt von mir heuer(,alle vom 
Ufer aus(Ruster Bucht beim Seehotel).
Mein größter Zander vom Neusiedlersee hatte 68cm (Ruster Strandbad,ganz vorn bei der Surfschule)....aber das is auch schon wieder drei Jahre her.Muss aber auch sagen das ich heuer leider nicht soviel Zeit hatte zum fischen.Wird sich aber sicher im nächsten Jahr ändern:q .
Einheimische Angler mit denen ich sprach,beklagten die hohe Anzahl der Berufsfischer am See die ihr Netze und Reusen auslegen deswegen leidet auch das Durchschnittsgewicht,denk ich mal.

Lg Weazel


----------



## Peda (4. August 2005)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

Hallo weazel!

Untere Fischa ist tatsächlich sehr schön. Ich hab die Lizenz dort, bin aber noch selten dazugekommen, dort zu fischen, weil ich mich dann doch lieber an den Hauptstrom setze. Die Kollegen sagen, die untere Fischa sei "kein leichtes Wasser", fangen aber nicht schlecht, vor allem Karpfen, die aber teilweise in beachtlichen Größen. War neulich an der Mündung und hab 2 echt schöne Barben gefangen. Aber hier gleich die Warnung: Mündung ist sehr beliebt und speziell an Sonn- und Feiertagen bist Du dort nie alleine. Ansonsten ist das Revier aber sehr ruhig. Ich bin mir sicher, nach ein, zwei Jahren Erfahrung kannst Du dort einiges fangen. Ich werde heut Nachmittag an die untere Fischa spinnfischen gehen, kannst ja vorbeischauen. Darfst mich auch gerne "ausfragen".
Übrigens: Ich hab´s selber noch nicht ausprobiert, aber die u.F. hat den Ruf ein tolles Wintergewässer zu sein(weil sie zu der Jahreszeit 3 Grad mehr hat als die Donau), wenn Du da an einem sonnigen Wintertag hinfährst, sitzen echt immer Fischer dort, es dürfte also was wahres dran sein. 

lg
P


----------



## Nachtschratt (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

Hallo,

Als Neuer hier im Forum habe ich mich nach interessanten Themen umgesehen und auch gleich eines gefunden ;-) Also ich suche für 2007 noch ein neues Revier in Wien und / oder Umgebung und bin kürzlich auf die Untere Fisch gekommen. Nachdem ich letzten Sommer dort spazierend unterwegs war dachte ich mir bei all dem Schlamm und Niedrig bis fast kein Wasser dass es hier mit der Fischerei nicht weit her sein kann. Ich habe nun eure Einträge gelesen und frage mich ob es seit dem Letzten irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse zur Unteren Fischa gibt?! Any News, Fänge oder andere sensationelle Berichte aus dem Gebiet.

Dank und Petri Heil 2007


----------



## rob (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

servus nachtschratt!!
ein recht herzliches willkommen im board!
wünsch dir viel spass hier!
leider kann ich dir zu deiner frage nichts sagen,da ich in anderen gewässern fische....kenn das revier aber und finde es landschaftlich wunderschön.
beste grüsse
rob


----------



## Nachtschratt (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

Hi Rob,

Danke für das Willkommen und die Nachtricht. Nun, landschaftlich ist es wahrlich eine super Sache. Ich war schon ein paar mal dort und in der Gegend und ein anderes Revier welches mich ebenfalls interessierte Mannswörth / Donau ist zB leider zu Fuß ganz schlcht zugänglich weil überall Fahrverbote etc. Ich war schon einige Male an der Unteren Fischa spazieren, nachdem ich aber nie geplant hatte dort wirklich zu fischen habe ich nicht wirklich Augenmerk auf die Befischbarkeit gelegt. Ich werde wohl am Wochenende nochmals eine großere Runde drehen und es mir genauer ansehen, was sich da machen läßt. Habe nur irgendwie en Problem damit wenn das Wasser im Sommer aufgrund des Wasserstandes nicht befischbar ist, was ich aber irgendwie befürchte. Leider kann man das aktuell nicht vorhersagen ... :c 

Danke und Gruss, N-Schratt


----------



## Soxl (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

Hoi Nachtschratt #h 

Auch von mir zuerst ein "_HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN_" hier im Österreichereck!



> Habe nur irgendwie en Problem damit wenn das Wasser im Sommer aufgrund des Wasserstandes nicht befischbar ist, was ich aber irgendwie befürchte. Leider kann man das aktuell nicht vorhersagen ...



Kann Dein Statement gut nachfühlen. Hatte vor einigen Jahren auch mal Interesse an dem Revier. Und aus den selben Überlegungen (Wassermangel während längerer Trockenperioden) hab' ich's gelassen... 

Wenn auch landschaftlich viell. etwas weniger reizvoll, würd' ich mich auch heute eher für ein Donaurevier entscheiden. Dem Bacherl geht so schnell nicht das Wasser aus  

Gruß, Chris


----------



## Nachtschratt (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

Soxl, Donaurevier klingt für mich auch irgendwie interessant, vor allem weil ich selbst mein Leben lang immer an der schönen blauen Donau gefischt habe. Stamme im Ursprung aus OÖ und habe immer in Abwinden, Nähe Linz (ich glaub sogar dass einer aus dem Forum hier ist der dort anzutreffen ist) gefischt habe. Nun als mittlerweilen in Wien Ansässiger probiere in mittlerweilen Jahr für Jahr ein anderes Revier, leider habe ich mittlerweilen noch immer keines gefunden in dem ich mich "heimisch" fühle. Abwinden ist eben einmalig!!! UNter anderem war ihc bereits in Albern (vor allem Blaues Wasser und Hafen), dann Albern NÖ, Donaukanal (das muss man auch erst mal packen, mitten drinnen in der Stadt) naja, und so weiter. Freudenau habe ich mir heuer als Donaurevier vorgestellt und bereits li und re Ufer besichtigt. Naja, ... Das Problem vor allem in Wien ist, dass die landschaftlich schönen Reviere mit Fdischbestand leider immer beschränkte Linzenzzahlen vergeben und die Vorjahresbesitzer ein "Vorkaufsrecht" haben und alle anderen Reviere mir bislang noch nicht so richtig gefallen haben. Daher mein Versuch in Wien Umgebung etwas zu finden, was auch schwer ist. Entweder beschränkt oder so wie zB in Mannswörth einfach nicht wirklich erreichbar wenn man nicht kilometerweit marschieren will (Ansässige haben es leichter weil sie mit dem Rad hinfahren). Naja, ... sollte jemand noch einen Tip haben bitte nur zu. Derweilen wünsche ich alle ein lautes Petri Heil (fischen kann man ja wettertechnisch ja schon seit 1.1. sehr gut).

N-Schratt


----------



## Zander01 (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

Hi!

Ich habe mir für dieses Jahr die Kombi in Freudenau genommen.
Bis jetzt bin ich voll und ganz zufreiden. Von Stillwasser im Hafen bis zur reißenden Strömung in der Donau ist alles vorhanden. Kann also nur gutes berichten. Ich habe auch viele Reviere besichtigt aber wenn mir eines gefallen hat waren alle Lizenzen schon vergeben. Ich bin jetzt in der Freudenau und eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Revier.


----------



## Nachtschratt (1. März 2007)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

@zander1 

Freundenau war eigentlich auch meine erste Überlegung. Aber da gibt es immer wieder irgendwelche Dinge die mich stören. zB wer will im Sommer schon neben den ganzen Rollerskater, Radfahrer und sonstigen Freizetijunkies in der Neuen Donau fischen, wärend sechzehn Typen/Typinnen nebenbei eine Grillorgie sondergleichen veranstallten (und du hast die Jause daheim und kein fisch beißt! ). Nebstbei ist der Hafen aussergewöhnlich häßlich zum ansehen (Erholungsfaktor!). Im Donaukanal (Bestandteil von Freundenau rechts glaube ich) habe ich schon gefischt (kiloweise Nasen), ich glaube da fängt man nur in der WienFluss Einmündung unter der Urania (Revier beginnt erst bei der Ostbahnbrücke).Das Kraftwerk finde ich auch höchst interessant da der Fischaufstieg seitdem die Bieber wüten nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, da darf der Verband nichts machen sondern nur die MA. Ebenfalls habe ich mit sagen lassen dass ein Bauprojekt Beginn Mitte 2007 (ich glaube die ÖBB baut im Hafen) das Fischen nur mehr beschräkt möglich macht. Also ein paar Cons vs sehr wenigen Pros. 

Vielleicht bin ich zu wählerisch?! 

Nun, denn schönen Gruß auf jeden Fall an alle hier im Board vom 

N-Schratt


----------



## Zander01 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

Zu wählerisch bist du nicht.
Ich habe auch lange üerlegt und war in der gleichen Situation - ich kann dich verstehen.

Die neue Donau ist natürlich nicht am Tage zum empfehlen. Ich fische meist ab 3 Uhr früh bis ca. 8 Uhr , dann bin ich weg, weil es erstens zu heiß wird im Sommer und zweitens sind dann auch schon die Freiluftfanatiker (Skater, Radfahrer,...) anwesend. Die sind aber auch fast nur an der Seite wo die Raffeneriestrasse ist. Die andere Seite wo die Donau ist, sind nur wenige. Man kann beim Kraftwerk "Freudenauerhafen Zufahrtstrasse" parken und über das Kraftwerk gehen und man ist auf der ruhigeren Seite der neuen Donau. Der Donaukanal, ok viele Weissfische, macht aber auch Spass wenn so ne Barbe anfängt ihre Kräfte loszulassen. Ich hatte mal das Revier Donaukanal und habe nur im Bereich Urania was gefangen. Blöd ist halt nur das dort alle Fischer sitzen und nur beschränkt Platz ist. Der Kraftwerksbereich in der Freudenau ist super, ein wenig Erfahrung gehört dazu aber ich finde es spitze. Der Hafen wird zwar umgebaut, aber auch nur auf einer Stelle, also ist das fischen nur in diesen Bereich eingeschränkt. Es bleibt sicher auber genug Platz zum angeln. Ok - er schaut zwar nicht schön aus (überall rießige Steine) aber wenn du dich von sowas abschrecken lässt, dann wirst du nicht schnell nach einem Revier fündig. Ich komm damit klar. Was toll ist, wenn man im Hafen fischt und es geht einfach nichts - Sachen zusammenpacken 10 Meter über den Damm gehen und du bist beim Donaustrom - eine Hand voll Maden in die Strömung werfen, dann deine Montage mit  2 - 3 Maden am 12er Haken und mit meinem kleinem Schwimmer lässt du die Montage treiben. Nach paar Meter hast du sicher einen Biss. Ich kann das Revier nur empfehlen, ist aber deine Entscheidung was du dir nimmst!

LG Franz


----------



## Nachtschratt (12. März 2007)

*AW: Schwechat od. Untere Fischa*

hi nochamal, 

stimmt und alles richtig. tja, wohl auch wahr dass man nach einem schönen revier oft peinlich genau suchen muss. ich werde mich wohl in der gegend der fischa (die donaumüdnung sieht ja sehr verlockend und fanggeeingnet aus!) blicken lassen. sensationelle umgebung in der ich mir auch vorstellen kann einen ganzen tag ohne fisch (damit sollte man ja immer rechnen ;-)) zu verbringen und zu relaxen. ich bin schon gespannt was die leute heuer so von ihren fängen berichten werden. ich werde euch auf jeden fall versuchen am laufenden zu halten was dort geht wo ich hingeh'

Gruß vom 
Nachtschratt

P.S.: In der Freudenau wurde soweit ich das gelesen habe auch das Spinnfischen eingeschränkt wurde und mehr ab September möglich ist. Das war für mich die Entscheidung


----------

